# Co-Op space with Chicago Jocks?



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

Wondering if any Chicago area Jocks would be interested in a Co-Op workshop?

A little back story…..
I had a small and successful shop in MI before moving here to Chicagoland. I made custom cabinetry as well as custom furniture. I also trimmed high-end homes and did a lot of high-end remodeling too.

I moved here (NW Chicago… O'Hare-ish) about 2 years ago and started working for a small shop building rustic furniture. I was not at all happen in that atmosphere so I moved on to another shop. I have been there since, making a wide range of furniture from wholesale tables (think large coffee chain and hotels), to built-ins and custom kitchen cabinets, as well as household furniture such as dressers, tables and credenzas.

It is soon time to move on and open my own business again. The only thing holding me back at this point is a workspace. I have all the tools I need as well as some capital. unfortunately I don't have the contacts to fall back on to feel comfortable taking on a large rent while I establish myself again.

....So I started thinking….

Are there any other Jocks here in the same boat? You have tools, you have talent, you might even have strong knowledge of the market… you just don't have the space or enough money to start-up alone.

So my question is this, Are there any Jocks here that might be interested in renting space along with 1-2 other woodworkers?
I have seen other co-ops looking for woodworkers to fill empty spots, all of which have been downtown. I don't mind a 45minute drive to work, I just don't want it to be sitting in Chicago traffic on 290… So I thought I would look here first!

If this sounds like something you might be interested in-or want to know more about me-please PM me

Looking forward to hearing from some like minded Jocks.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm not near Chicago, but the idea of a Co-op is an excellent one. In this day of "I,me,mine" a Co-op is a breath of fresh air. I wish you luck in finding/starting one….........Wes


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks.
Looking forward to the next chapter


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

Anyone interested?


----------



## swb (Aug 1, 2015)

I realize this post is over a year old, but thought I'd take a shot.

I have been building high end custom cabinetry for the last 15 years and recently lost my lease. I am also in the O'Hare area and am currently looking for a co-op situation. Does this offer still stand?


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

This is a possibility.
I will PM you my phone number


----------

